# Pomps



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

2 of our 3 pomps ate fresh dead shrimp heads. The other ate a medium sized flea. I had big fleas out and the second red took that.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

between the pomp's and redfish looks like you had a good day


----------



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

Many great memories made...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- you look like you're having ways too much fun....
Nice fish, thanks for sharing...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice ! Thanks for the report .


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

That's a great way to start off the fishing season...Nice group of fish there.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job!!! Congrats man.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll be dusting off my surf gear now... thanks for the report


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice


----------

